# BBK vs port & polish



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys was wondering if the gains would be worth spending the extra $ for the BBK 85mm manifold and BBK 85mm throttle body over getting the stock manifold and tb ported and polished?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Get your stock LS2 intake mani ported and save the money. Until your 500+ HP you won't really get anyting out of the TB except maybe more responsiveness.


----------



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Got a 04 but I assume the same applies


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope. The stock manifold is quite good. And I would not spend the money on that high dollar BBK stuff. I got Performance Products 80mm TB and port matched my stock manifold so I would not have to use the spacer that comes with it that necks it back down to 75mm. It comes with the spacer just like the BBK one but is cheaper. You can have your stock TB ported and polished is is worth a few extra hp. I self ported mine w/dremal before I went with the 80mm and it felt alittle more responsive.


----------



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies I believe I am just going to port my stock tb


----------



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good shop near Beaumont Tx that can do the porting for a good price as I dont trust myself with it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd get the BBK and keep the manifold. . .wait, I DID do that


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Port the stock one. You'll get less heat soak since it's plastic.


----------

